# Colorado Light Enthusiast Meet Up June 25th in Denver



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

Monthly reminder that the next meet up in Denver is Saturday, June 25th from 9 to 5 at the South Metro Fire Rescue Administration building. The address is: 9195 East Mineral Avenue, Centennial, CO 80112 on the basement level.

This month's focus will be on setting up multiple RPis to work together as master and slaves.

It was also mentioned to have a swap meet, so post what you are looking for or what you have to trade and sell.

Please post if you are attending so that others will have an idea who is coming so that they won't be the only one. I know this has been an issue in the past so please help in this area.


----------

